# Intégration de l’AppleTV dans un système existant



## Dialex (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour ! 

La configuration actuelle :

1 abonnement Orange Fibre
2 télévisions (salon, chambre)
2 boitiers CanalPlus avec abonnement Intégral+ (https://boutique.canalplus.com/produits/canal-plus-offre-integrale)
1 iPad et 2 iPhones (donc deux identifiants Apple)
pas d’ordinateur
Si on intègre l'AppleTV dans ce système :

Possible de *se passer des 2 boitiers CanalPlus* et tout rassembler dans une Apple TV avec des applications myCanal, Netflix, ... ?
Faut-il 2 AppleTV si on a 2 télévisions ou peut-on en partager une et regarder simultanément des programmes différents sur chaque télévision ?
Il semble possible de configurer une AppleTV avec 2 identifiants ; si quelqu'un a déjà eu l'occasion d'essayer, est-ce simple à utiliser ensuite lorsque l'on passe d'un utilisateur à l'autre ?


----------



## maxou56 (31 Janvier 2021)

Dialex a dit:


> Possible de *se passer des 2 boitiers CanalPlus* et tout rassembler dans une Apple TV avec des applications myCanal, Netflix, ... ?


Bonsoir,
Oui l'app my canal de l'Apple TV compte dans l'abonnement comme les app pour smartphone, Tablette.
Généralement pour toutes les app:


> Jusqu'à 2 flux vidéos en simultanés





Dialex a dit:


> Faut-il 2 AppleTV si on a 2 télévisions


Oui



Dialex a dit:


> ou peut-on en partager une et regarder simultanément des programmes différents sur chaque télévision ?


Comment ça serait possible??



Dialex a dit:


> Il semble possible de configurer une AppleTV avec 2 identifiants ; si quelqu'un a déjà eu l'occasion d'essayer, est-ce simple à utiliser ensuite lorsque l'on passe d'un utilisateur à l'autre ?


C'est pas vraiment multi-utilisateurs. On peut connecter plusieurs comptes utilisateurs mais il y en aura qu'un principal pour photos, musiques, App Store, synchronisation des configurations entre les différentes Apple TV.

Ce n'est qu'un conseil perso, mais je te conseil de prendre l'Apple TV 4K (5). Pas l'Apple TV HD(4), trop veille (2015) et pas puissant (=iPhone 6)


----------



## Dialex (1 Février 2021)

Merci pour la clarté des réponses. Bonne continuation !


----------



## Moutaille (8 Février 2021)

Pour info, dans l'app mycanal, tu peux gérer plusieurs utilisateurs. Ca permet de proposer des contenus différents en fonction de la personne qui se connecte à l'app sur l'Apple TV.


----------

